# MTD 20 ton engine replacement help



## Capt (May 20, 2010)

Long story short, my neighbor gave me 15 white oak rounds about 2-3 foot diameter.  His buddy was supposed to come get it but never did.  He told me I could have it, he just wanted it out of there.  Good score!

Anywho, I have been working on it a few days a bit at a time, so I just left my splitter down there so I didn't have to tow it home every night.

He decides he was gonna use it, and comes over today to tell me he blew the engine.  I went down there and low and behold, half the cylinder is missing, looks like the connecting rod blew through the side.

I need to find a replacement engine, and I'd like to get away from the POS B&S on there now.  Looking to replace with a Honda or equivilent.  Is there such thing as a direct bolt on?  What model do I need to be looking at?  I want minimal hassle to get this back splitting again.  

Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

Ryan


----------



## BrotherBart (May 20, 2010)

Which MTD splitter do you have?

Harbor Freight has the Chinese knockoffs of the Honda engines. I have one on my twenty odd year old MTD/Duerr splitter for the last three years and love it. You have to make sure that the shaft is the right length. I had to do a three dollar adjustment of the coupler on mine for it to work.


----------



## leaddog (May 20, 2010)

If you don't need to take the splitter out in the woods now is the time to put on a 5hp elect. compesser motor and have the quiet, easy starting, economical, splitter. If you need it away from elect then that is another thing. You can find 5hp compessor motors on old compressors where the tank has rusted out.
leaddog


----------



## BrotherBart (May 20, 2010)

leaddog said:
			
		

> If you don't need to take the splitter out in the woods now is the time to put on a 5hp elect. compesser motor and have the quiet, easy starting, economical, splitter. If you need it away from elect then that is another thing. You can find 5hp compessor motors on old compressors where the tank has rusted out.
> leaddog



If you happen to have a 56 amp outlet handy.


----------



## FuzzyOne (May 20, 2010)

I just had my engine off to put a new pump on.  It's  a 3 bolt replacement for the engine if it is like my MTD 25T.  On the front of the engine is the Briggs code.  Enter it in their web site search and it gives you the specs.  I have the 6hp I/C and love it.  Starts one to two pulls religiously!  Here are a few links with reputable engines/dealers.

http://www.brandnewengines.com/engines.aspx

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/maint_repair/manual_and_more/index.aspx?buy

http://smallenginewarehouse.com/ProductList.asp?Category=Engine


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (May 20, 2010)

I would put a Chinese Power Horse engine on it. These are on Ebay or you can get some at Northern. Ebay has a lot better selection of HP & a cheaper price. I rail on some Chinese stuff like chainsaw bearings, these engines are very good though, Randy


----------



## yanksforever (May 20, 2010)

Have you looked at the Subaru Robin Engines? We have one and the are the easiest stating engine I have ever owned. One pull...EVERY TIME!
They are very inexpensive and are well built. You could get a 6 HP brand new for around $250. That should be fine for a 20 ton spitter.They have them and the Honda's on the Iron and Oak logspitters. And another plus for these engines are that you don't need any special tools to work on them. Here is a url to the web site. You can price them on Ebay also.

http://www.robinamerica.com/smanuals.aspx?sid=7


----------



## Capt (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the help.  I forgot to mention it is a vertical shaft engine, and all the Power horse engines I saw at Northern are Horizontal shaft.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 20, 2010)

Capt said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help.  I forgot to mention it is a vertical shaft engine, and all the Power horse engines I saw at Northern are Horizontal shaft.



That is why I asked which MTD you had. Harbor Freight now carries a 5.5 horse vertical shaft engine. Again, shaft length needs to be considered but it is usually listed in their manual which is available via a link on the product page.

http://www.harborfreight.com/engine...5-hp-ohv-vertical-shaft-gas-engine-96156.html


----------



## JeffRey30747 (May 21, 2010)

Look around for lawnmower repair shops/junkyards. Vertical shaft engines are common in lawnmowers and you might be able find a good used one cheap.


----------



## benjamin (May 23, 2010)

B&S makes some  nice engines, the intek, cast iron sleeve, ball bearing ones that are equivelant to a Honda or Robin IMHO.  I think they make a vertical shaft intek, check northern tool, easiest place to find a good selection.  

I would seriously consider the electric compressor motor if you are willing to be tied to an outlet. A real 1hp electric would probably handle the wood splitter just fine, the ratings are so different between electric and gas.  A typical service factor on electric is 1.15 meaning the 1hp can produce continuous 1.15hp and up to 5hp intermittently.  With a 5hp gas you're lucky to ever get 5hp.  

The 5hp compressor motors I've seen are not a real 5hp, but more like 1 or 2hp.  They'll run on a 20 amp circuit, but if you can wire them for 220 and make your own 12gauge cord then they'll have less voltage drop and more power.  If you find a non compressor electric motor be sure the speed is 3400-3600, you don't want to double your cycle time with a 1,800rpm motor.


----------



## gpcollen1 (May 24, 2010)

I would see what you could get used at your local shop.  It is amazing the amount of good engines they have currently on machines with other things wrong with them.


----------



## Skier76 (May 26, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Capt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I noticed that engine says "for lawnmower use only". I'm thinking it "may" have a lighter flywheel to take into account the rotating mass of the mower blade. Again, I'm not 100% sure..but may be worth looking into. It could be difficult to start with a light flywheel. I've tried starting a mower sans the blade...it's not easy.


----------



## wooddope (May 27, 2010)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are exactly right about that. Lawnmower engines have aluminium flywheels and use the inertia/mass of the blade to assist with starting the engine. Without it, they are real tough to start and can kick back ripping the pull handle from your hand. It really hurts!(don't ask me how I know this) Snow blower engines and others not used to rotate blades have cast iron flywheels which allow them to start easily by providing sufficient rotating mass. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Jags (May 27, 2010)

Go look for the old Murry type mowers.  Most of those had an 8hp B&S that will bolt right up, but you may need to make adjustments for crank length as BroB says.  A sawsall and metal blade makes them shorter in about 3 min.

Also - many of those were electric start.  I love that feature on mine.  Adjust throttle lever, push button.

Mine starts easier than yours does.  Neener, neener.


----------

